

NetZero Launches Free 4G Service (200 MB) - cjy
http://www.netzero.net/

======
cjy
Catch: You have to buy their $50 USB modem and the free service is limited to
1 year.

Still, a nice way to check/send email in a pinch for those without smart
phones.

